# Sat OCT 5, 2013 - Fish Huron Walleye Challenge



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

SAVE THE DATE - SATURDAY OCTOBER 5, 2013 for the Fish Huron Ohio Walleye Challenge open tournament.

We are combining with the annual Walleye Central Get Together and Charity Raffle to hopefully deliver a FUN weekend.

Look for more details within the next month but I wanted to get the date out there now.

Registration for for Fish Huron Walleye Challenge will be online only via the Fish Huron site in late August like we have done the past few years.

The WC Dinner and Raffle will be on Friday Oct 4. We will have a new twist to the raffle that will allow the opportunity for the crowd to do more socializing with more than just the 6 or 8 people at your table.

We are working out the details on how to handle logistics for a combined weigh-in for the Walleye Challenge and the WC Braggin' Rights. There will be options to participate in BOTH events as well as the option to participate in EITHER event INDIVIDUALLY.

We will have a bigger COMBINED AWARDS PARTY on Saturday night.

I'm already getting pressured to increase the Fish Huron Walleye Challenge from 80 teams. If I do it will be a maximum of 100 teams. Undecided at this point.

Steve Carlson


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

this is just another reason why i love fishing this tourny can not wait for next year already!!!!!! kenny


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Thats awesome!! Good idea can't wait. Always wanted to do the wc also but was always hard to plan. Look forward to details!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DanO6961 (Jun 22, 2010)

Since my two team mates have replied i fell compelled to do so as well. COOL! Great times the last couple years that i have been a contestant! Looking forward to it too!

DanO


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm in this year!! looking forward to it


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

We had a Fish Huron Ohio meeting today and we are going to expand the field to 100 Boats for the Walleye Challenge Sat Oct 5.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Wow nice first place could be 10k with side pot. Always a great tourney.


----------



## DEAD_EYE (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm in hopefully this year I don't get the stomach flu at 2a.m. the day of the tourney and actually be able to fish this year. Wow was it brutal!!!


----------



## HotHands (Feb 26, 2013)

Looking forward to the tournament, can't wait. It will be my first one,look out boys. Rods ready.


----------



## darmelli (Apr 3, 2013)

Hmm. Shall I join the other ladies in the tournament. I think so! Sounds like so much fun!! Can't wait.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

We are gonna be there tony


----------



## WalleyeMike23 (Dec 9, 2009)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Just curious if they are close to setting a date for sign up. Don't want to miss it.


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

Where can I find the rules, protocol, etc for entering and fishing in this event?
Considering signing up if I can find partner(s) just to fish and have fun.
I thought I read them last year but have not been able to find it now.
Chris Rohr

Never mind, found it after logging off OGF

For anyone looking, it is here "http://www.fishhuronohio.com/pds"


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

We are less then 7 weeks away from.the best event on Lake Erie. I am sure Steve and the crew are putting an announcement together with the rest of the details. 

This years fishing should be great with lots of fish being caught around the bowl area. 

Polish up those cranks and feed your worms, it's Fish Huron time!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

We are going to push back registration one week to WEDNESDAY SEPT 4 at 10AM via the Fish Huron Ohio website like we have done in the past. Registrations will only be taken online and payment can be via an existing paypal account or credit card via the link we will have active on the 4th.

I'll have an updated announcement out here and on other sites by early next week with all the details everyone will need to know to enter the tournament. I'll have the payouts and rules / procedures posted so you will know all the details before signing up.

We are taking 100 teams this year.
Steve Carlson


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm going to do this one with my 2 boy's. Should be fun. They are really looking forward to it.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

team "Tailpipe Zart" will be ready for action!


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

leadcorebean said:


> team "Tailpipe Zart" will be ready for action!


lol..........


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Hookemup and I will be there.


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

This should give all the details needed to enter and answer any questions.

REGISTRATION OPENS WED SEPT 4 AT 10AM via www.fishhuronohio.com

Fish Huron Ohio Walleye Challenge presented by South Shore Marine, Pursuit & Grady White Boats.

Saturday October 5, 2013 - Blow Date Sunday Oct 6.
HURON BOAT BASIN 419 433-4848 http://www.cityofhuron.org/huron/parks-and-recreation-marina.html dockage is available for the tournament. Call for details.

PAYING OVER $22,000 IN CASH! All payouts based on weight.

100 Team Maximum Field with 90 teams considered a full field for payout purposes.
Teams can have 2 to 6 members. Max of 6 rods in use. 2 man teams limited to 4 rods. ONE LURE PER ROD  THIS MEANS NO SLIDER OR 3-WAY tandem / triple lures. Boat numbers & starting positions determined by the order of registration.

Entry Fee = $300 per team plus $5 online processing fee and INCLUDES Big Fish entry. Registration is non refundable but transferable to another party with Tournament Director approval.

REGISTRATION ONLINE VIA PAYPAL / CREDIT CARD WED SEPT 4 at 10AM on www.FishHuronOhio.com NOTE when you go on the website clear out your web browsers cache  or REFRESH your browser screen to see the link that will be added for Tournament Registration 

1st Place = $5,000
2nd Place = $3,500
3rd Place = $2,500
4th Place = $2,000
5th Place = $1,500
6th Place = $1,200
7th Place = $1,000
8th Place = $900
9th Place = $800
10th Place = $700
11th Place = $600
12th Place = $500
13th Place = $400
14th Place = $350
15th Place = $300

Big Walleye Payouts 1st = $600 2nd = $300 3rd = $100  Sponsored by Marine Max Catawba Island

We will again offer the OPTIONAL SIDE BET that added another $4,000+ to the 2011 & 2012 tournament payouts. $100 per team  PAYABLE IN CASH AT THE REGISTRATION MEETING between 5:30  7 PM Friday Oct 4. Payout for this will be 100% and will pay 2 places. 75% to the best weight of the teams in the side bet and 25% to the next best weight in the side bet.

FRIDAY OCT 4 RULES MEETING & DINNER & WALLEYE CENTRAL CHARITY RAFFLE AT MESENBUG HALL. 545 Cleveland Road West Huron, OH 44839. Located ½ mile West of the Boat Basin. Short Rules / Procedure meeting will start at 7PM SHARP with dinner immediately following. At least one member per team must attend and check in PRIOR TO 7PM. 

We are teaming up with the WALLEYE CENTRAL GET TOGETHER & CHARITY RAFFLE for 2013. Signup for the BRAGGING RIGHTS Walleye Central Big Fish contest will take place Friday night at Mesenburg Hall and it will be for a single big walleye per team this year. Weigh in will run with the Walleye Challenge weigh-in. You can enter both the FISH HURON Walleye Challenge, and the Walleye Central Bragging Rights event, or each one separately. Full details for the Walleye Central Bragging Rights will be announced on Friday night at Mesenburg Hall. We will have a donation jar to help cover costs of the meal and other expenses and have raffle tickets for sale from 5:30 to 7PM. The raffle will be a different format this year  rather than giving out a lot of little prizes and the raffle taking a lot of time, we plan to pre-package raffle prizes in groups so that each winning ticket will win a more valuable prize package. You will have the opportunity to select which prize packages you would like to enter your raffle tickets in. Along with winning better prize packages this should help make the event more of a social event giving the opportunity to talk to more people than the group at your table while looking at raffle tickets. The raffle portion should be wrapped up in 30 minutes.

Boat Inspections will take place starting at 6:45AM at the Huron Boat Basin / WEST river wall and at the boat ramp prior to launching. If you are docked at the Boat Basin we will inspect at your dock. Teams can pull boats up along the Boat Basin river wall for inspections  OR AN EMPTY DOCK in the Basin. Once your boat has been inspected you will receive a token that you will take up to get your boat number card. Boat # Cards will be handed out at the Boat Basin at a table set up on the South side of the office / restroom building. Once you have your boat card you can either remain tied up along the wall or at your dock or stage out in the river. HAVE YOUR VHF RADIO ON CH 17.

TAKE-OFF AND CHECK-IN LOCATION will be from the observation deck on the WEST WALL of the Huron River and will be clearly marked with flags and a photographer. Boats should line up in order prior to takeoff allowing enough time to be at the takeoff point at the designated time. Boats 150 will take-off beginning at 8:00 and must check-in by 3:30PM. Boats 51+ will take off at 8:30 and must check-in by 4:00. You may take off once your number has been called on VHF channel 17 and you pass to the NORTH of. Any boat not clearly SOUTH of the check-in location at 3:30 for flight one (boats 1-50) and 4:00 for flight two (boats 51+) will be late and will NOT weigh fish. You must pass close enough for the check-in volunteers to see and confirm your boat number.

SCALES WILL OPEN at 3:15PM. FISH MUST COME TO THE SCALES AT THE DESIGNATED DROP OFF LOCATION ALONG THE RIVER WALL ONLY. If you are docked in the Boat Basin you must drop your fish BEFORE going to your dock. After you have weighed fish, IMMEDIATELY move your boat away from the drop off location. There will be some open docks in the Boat Basin. DO NOT OCCUPY ANY DOCKS THAT HAVE LINES ON THEM. You can also tie up along the river wall or put your boat on the trailer after weighing in. You MUST bring your fish to the scales in one of the baskets/bags provided by Fish Huron Ohio.

Each team MUST weigh ONE walleye for big fish. Present this fish at the scale FIRST. It is up to you to decide which fish you wish to weigh prior to getting to the scale. Big Fish be used as a tie-breaker for overall weight. IF YOU ARE REGISTERED FOR THE WALLEYE CENTRAL BRAGGING RIGHTS BIG FISH CONTEST INDICATE THAT WHEN YOU PRESENT YOUR BIG FISH TO THE SCALE. After the weight of the heaviest fish is recorded, add your next 4 fish to the weigh basket. It is up to the teams to PRE-SELECT the 5 fish they want to weigh. DO NOT BRING MORE THAN 5 FISH TO THE SCALES. If there is a tie for Big Fish weight, overall weight will be the tie-breaker for Big Fish awards. TURN IN YOUR BOAT NUMBER CARD AT THE SCALES. IF YOU ARE NOT WEIGHING FISH RETURN THE CARD.

Teams have the option of keeping your fish after weighing them, or Fish Huron Ohio will accept donations and will have the fish cleaned and then will donate the fillets to local charities in the Huron, OH area.

AWARDS / FOOD @ BRASS PELICAN UPSTAIRS BANQUET ROOM - 132 Main Street. Food will be supplied by Fish Huron and ready beginning at 4:45PM - CASH BAR. The awards presentation will take place at 6:00PM. This will give teams the time to return to their docks or put boats on trailers if desired.

Tournament Rules
Interpretation of the rules will be at the sole discretion of the Tournament Director and not subject to protest. 

Fishing is limited to the Ohio waters of Lake Erie. No trailering during tournament hours. OPEN COMMUNICATION IS PERMITTED.

2 person teams limited to 4 rods in use per Ohio Fishing Regulations. 3 to 6 person teams limited to a maximum of 6 rods in use. ONE LURE PER ROD  THIS MEANS NO SLIDER OR 3-WAY tandem / triple lures. No dead fish penalty but fish will be examined if there is any question of the fish being caught during tournament hours.

The tournament hours may be modified, rescheduled or cancelled at the discretion of the tournament director for safety reasons. Teams are responsible for the safety of their boat and team members. You must have all required USCG Safety gear and a working VHF radio.

Bait and tackle may not be passed between boats after the take-off. Only registered contestants are allowed to be on the boat during tournament hours. Competitors must not come in physical contact with any other boats during tournament hours. IT IS THE RESPONSIBILITY OF THE BOAT OWNER TO MAINTAIN THE BOAT IN GOOD WORKING ORDER. IF THERE IS A MECHANICAL / SAFETY ISSUE AND YOU REQUIRE ASSISTANCE TO MAKE IT TO THE CHECK-IN ON TIME THE ASSISTANCE MUST COME FROM A COMMERCIAL TOWING SERVICE. IF YOU MAKE IT TO THE CHECK-IN ON TIME UNDER TOW FROM A COMMERCIAL TOWING SERVICE YOUR FISH WILL BE WEIGHED. Any disabled boat must notify the tournament director by phone 330-283-2155. Fish must not be combined between teams or accepted from someone not in the tournament.

The tournament committee or any contestant has the right to protest another team or contestant. The protest must be made to the tournament director prior to the Awards Presentation & accompanied by a $300 cash fee. If protest is upheld, the fee will be returned. If it is not, no refund will be given.

Fish Huron Ohio Tournament Director has right of entry refusal or expulsion from the tournament for any reason.

NOTE: If the weather does not allow fishing on Saturday Oct 5 or the blow day Sunday Oct 6, the prize money will be awarded via a random draw of the team numbers. This drawing and prize award will take place on Sunday Oct 6 if necessary at The Huron Boat Basin at 10:00AM with the first ticket drawn getting the payout for 3rd big fish, next 2nd big fish, next 1st big fish, then 15th place and the last ticket drawn getting the payout for 1st place. A separate drawing will take place for the teams in the side bet. 1st ticket gets 25% of the pot and 2nd ticket will get 75% of side bet pot. Once a ticket has been drawn it does NOT go back in the pot. The schedule at the Boat Basin and the unpaid volunteers that run the event do not allow for the tournament to be run on another weekend.

THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR THE SUPPORT FROM THE SPONSORS AND ANGLERS.

Tournament Director Steve Carlson 330-283-2155 [email protected]


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Here is all the info as a downloadable PDF.

REGISTRATION 10AM WED SEPT 4 via www.fishhuronohio.com


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

If anybody needs a man or has somebody cancel, please shoot me a PM. Have fished this tourny before, and FINALLY able to do it again!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wallykiller (Nov 7, 2010)

MICK FISH said:


> If anybody needs a man or has somebody cancel, please shoot me a PM. Have fished this tourny before, and FINALLY able to do it again!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



I would also like to put myself out there as a possible back up to a team that may loose a guy. 

Dennis


----------

